# Suntanning all day at the pool! (Pic heavy!)



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Summer is almost over and my babies are not happy. I had a day off today so we spent most of it at the pool with my sister and her chi Carter. It was such a nice day! Before you know it winter will be here 

Sisterly love!









Mojo relaxing









Leo wearing his new Juicy collar









My love Lola Bear









BFF's









Long coat club (held by my sister)









My angel Meemers









Collage!!!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't get enough pictures of your sweet babies!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww. all the babies are gorgeous, I love them all !!!! Also, i'm jealous that you have a pool to go to whenever you want.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww.All your chis are just too cute!!!Love the pics!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How cute are they all together. I'm digging all the Greenbelts collars too!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lindsayj said:


> I can't get enough pictures of your sweet babies!


Thanks Lindsay, ur so sweet!! Xo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> awww. all the babies are gorgeous, I love them all !!!! Also, i'm jealous that you have a pool to go to whenever you want.


Thanks love! If only u lived closer, ur always welcome with the girls! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww.All your chis are just too cute!!!Love the pics!!!


Thanks! They love pool days, full of sunshine and chasing each other. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> How cute are they all together. I'm digging all the Greenbelts collars too!


Thank you Lynda! Actually Mojo is the only one wearing a greenbelts collar, they all look like it though. Mimi and Lola have matching Louis Dog Wish collars and Leo is wearing Juicy Couture (he just got it). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

They are absolutely adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> They are absolutely adorable
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you Ashley!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah, Zorana, sounds like you and your fab bunch had a great day!!! They are all so spectacular! I just love seeing them having fun in the sun! I will miss the summer, but I love a winter wardrobe!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Ah, Zorana, sounds like you and your fab bunch had a great day!!! They are all so spectacular! I just love seeing them having fun in the sun! I will miss the summer, but I love a winter wardrobe!!


Thank you Tina!! They love being outside, especially by grandma! I must admit I love throwing leggings on with my toasty ugg boots in the winter, oh and a thick snood too! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have to ask...What's a snood? It might be the difference in Mobile and Chicago weather, but I don't think I've ever heard of one of those.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I have to ask...What's a snood? It might be the difference in Mobile and Chicago weather, but I don't think I've ever heard of one of those.


Its a thick scarf that is small and goes over ur head, kinda like a thick turtleneck part of a sweater. It's not long enough to wrap around. Does that make sense?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Got it! Yep, that's the difference in Mobile and Chicago weather. lol We do wear uggs though. I can't live without every kind of clog shoe with fur in it! Haha


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're so cute, what a great little pack. It makes me wish I could afford to have more than one chi right now!! And I know I say this each time, but I love love Mimi so much, she makes my heart melt every time. lol Ugh and I also can't believe the summer is nearly over... it went way too fast... as usual. :foxes15:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww they're so cute, what a great little pack. It makes me wish I could afford to have more than one chi right now!! And I know I say this each time, but I love love Mimi so much, she makes my heart melt every time. lol Ugh and I also can't believe the summer is nearly over... it went way too fast... as usual. :foxes15:


Thank you!! They're fun but a lot of work! Mimi is everyone's favorite!! Our summer started super late so I feel like we barely had one at all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Got it! Yep, that's the difference in Mobile and Chicago weather. lol We do wear uggs though. I can't live without every kind of clog shoe with fur in it! Haha


Haha ur so funny!!! I agree!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! So much fun! Love it


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful pics, I am glad you had a nice day off!
My puppies get more and more cute every time I see them.
Thanks love, you just made my day with these pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Beautiful pics, I am glad you had a nice day off!
> My puppies get more and more cute every time I see them.
> Thanks love, you just made my day with these pictures!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad u enjoyed them!! We have beeb going through a really bad heat wave, it's too hot to even be outside. How ru??? Have u moved??? How are my babies doing? I miss seeing their faces, I think ur due for new pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wish I could go spend a day by the pool...I'd love to introduce the dogs to swimming! Carter is gorgeous and I love the pic of Lola on her own. D


----------

